# Lightweight aluminum XC hardtail frame?



## mummer43 (Jan 28, 2004)

Looking for a lightweight aluminum XC hardtail frame. Can someone point me in the right direction? Doesn't have to be anything fancy and I would actually prefer a plain painted frame with no decals. Looking to put a rigid carbon fork on it.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

cheap alloy hardtail frames

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=12527
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/19505-175_SETRK9-278-Frames--/Sette-Reken-Hardtail-Alloy-Frame.htm
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50202

cheap-ish

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR298H04-Voodoo+Bokor+One+Frame.aspx
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58815


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

The lightest one I think would be the Giant XTC FR which is around $400.


----------



## keoniboy70 (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/22...es--/Sette-Razzo-29er-Hardtail-Frame-2011.htm


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

What about all those scandium frames?? Are they lighter or was it all just a hoax?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Niner Air 9 pretty light... mine came in at 1554g


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

car bone said:


> What about all those scandium frames?? Are they lighter or was it all just a hoax?


they're usually a bit lighter than their regular aluminum counterparts... like Air9 vs EMD9

but it's not carbon fiber light... scandium is just an alloy added to the aluminum that strengthens is so you can go slightly thinner on the tubing


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ebay duh.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

mummer43 said:


> Looking for a lightweight aluminum XC hardtail frame. Can someone point me in the right direction? Doesn't have to be anything fancy and I would actually prefer a plain painted frame with no decals. Looking to put a rigid carbon fork on it.


cannondale flash aluminium... light but do not know the price


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Motobecane Fantom frame with no decals and mine came in at 1575g.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-KINESIS-ALU...4966905?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item27a959eaf9


----------

